# my masons root beer bottles



## root beer madness (Jul 24, 2010)

a few of them are slightly different.


----------



## root beer madness (Jul 24, 2010)

i only have one with the so called barrel.


----------



## root beer madness (Jul 24, 2010)

in the carton on the right says masons on the neck.


----------



## root beer madness (Jul 24, 2010)

this one is double sided. an error? its also the only one that says content 10 fl. ozs. on the acl.


----------



## root beer madness (Jul 24, 2010)

dont know the date on this one? 1947?


----------



## root beer madness (Jul 24, 2010)

all the amber ones are from 1948-1952 i also dont know the date on this one?


----------



## TheCaliKid (Jul 24, 2010)

What vintage? Dates?


----------



## root beer madness (Jul 24, 2010)

amber
 1 from 1948
 5 from 1949
 5 from 1950
 2 from 1951
 1 from 1952
 2 i dont know

 clear
 small one is 1957
 center is 1962
 on right is 1972


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 24, 2010)

RBM ~

 I have a few Mason's myself, but nothing close to your impressive collection. I discovered on the one's I have that every bottle was made by a different glass maker. Which surprises me, and I have no theory or explaination as to why this is the case. I cropped/rotated the photo below because I wasn't sure of the maker's mark. But I see now that it is an "R" in a circle. I have a fairly extensive site of maker's marks, and the following is what came up. None of mine have it! My best "guess" is that the .7 stands for 1947  ???

 [*]R in a circle ........ Unknown.

 Great photos, and thanks for sharing. []

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks more like a "B" to me george. Great bunch of Masons


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jul 25, 2010)

Maybe this is it ???

 B in a circle.........Brockway Machine Bottle Company (1907-1933); Brockway Glass Company (1933-1988), Brockway, Pennsylvania. "B in a circle" mark was first used in 1925. In 1964, 10 of the 12 Hazel-Atlas Glass Co. plants were acquired. Brockway eventually had (at one time) up to 16 different plant locations. In 1973, (besides the Brockway PA plant), factories were located at Muskogee, OK; Lapel, IN; Crenshaw, PA; Freehold, NJ; Parkersburg, WV; Washington, PA (2 plants); Rosemount, MN; Zanesville, OH; Montgomery, AL; Ada, OK; Oakland, CA and Pomona, CA. Brockway Glass was purchased by Owens-Illinois, Inc. in 1988, and the Brockway, PA plant is currently in operation as Owens-Illinois' plant #18. For a list of Brockway Glass plant codes in use during 1973 (courtesy of Dick Cole, fruitjar.org), click here .


----------



## root beer madness (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks spb i was thinking on schooling myself on the common bottlers. i have another one with a t another with what looks like 2 over laying boxes that say cg.


----------



## root beer madness (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah I know the thread is a year old but I wanted to show my masons carrier with bottles I  bought. All the bottles have the matching city on the carrier.


----------



## root beer madness (Aug 29, 2011)

They are 32 ounce.


----------



## root beer madness (Aug 29, 2011)

From Mishawaka.


----------



## LC (Aug 29, 2011)

That case of 32s was a nice pick up Dan . I have had plenty of the Mason's over the years but I do not remember ever coming across a 32 ounce bottle .


----------



## root beer madness (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks. It wasn't cheap but I had to have it.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 29, 2011)

rbm ~

 I don't know exactly how to break this to you, but in case you didn't notice, the carrier says ...

                                                        "PROPERTY Of ..." 

                                   I think that means you're supposed to give it back!

                                                                   []

                                                              Cool find!

                                                               SPBOB


----------



## LC (Aug 29, 2011)

I bought a case of 32 ounce bottles a good many years ago , gave twenty bucks for them . I can not think of the name of it at present , they had nice decorative labels , like your Mason's , it was all from the same state with original case in more or less the same condition of yours . I am in Ohio and they were not from my state, just thought I had to have them . Looked at them a while back and noticed that one of the bottles is missing from the case , and for the likes of me I do not remember removing it , must have though . I looked all over and never did locate that bottle , blasted !


----------



## Eric (Aug 29, 2011)

Awesome find.. crate and bottles... what a great display! Congrats!


----------



## madman (Aug 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  root beer madness
> 
> From Mishawaka.


very very cool!


----------

